# Open Letter to Lyft



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Dear Lyft:

While I believe you had the best intentions -- what with your silly little 'stache and your ironically annoying hipster driver base (and rider base) -- the time has come where we need you to... ...how can I say this politely? Go the **** away. Seriously, go home and quit ****ing everything up for literally EVERYONE involved in TNC/Ridesharing.

We are all well aware that your bigger, faster, stronger, more assholish older brother, Uber, is a big giant bully. We know that every time you think you are poised to win the game by undercutting him, Uber immediately retaliates and reminds you that he's the 800 pound gorilla and you are a 3 legged hamster with Down Sydrome. Uber simply cannot resist ****ing over its drivers -- and consequently its riders -- by matching your idiocy step-for-step when you lower your rates.

Because of this, I am convinced that YOU are at fault in this mockery, not Uber. Uber has substantially sufficient resources to outlast anything and everything you do, and while riders feel sorry for you, Lyft, we look upon your service more with pity than genuine desire to associate with you, at all. You kinda creep everyone out. Everyone. 

Your continued existence is only beneficial to Uber executives in the long run, as they are the only few with means to survive your shenanigans. So rather than continue this death spiral and attempt to take us all down with the ship -- Lyft and Uber, drivers and passengers alike -- why don't you just call it a day (or a life) and just leave the room. Now, please. 

Sincerely,
Everyone


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Sorry but I don't buy your argument that Lyft is all at fault for this. Travis has bigger targets in mind. With UberX he can go after public transit; people who would normally not even think about taking a taxi, now can decide for a few dollars more they can get a decent, faster ride without the wait. As long as he has enough drivers who are desperate to drive for current rates or less. Uber can compete with the taxi industry with the UberBlack or UberXL whose rates will surely decline in the future. Once Lyft is gone do you think Travis will raise Uber rates dramatically? Nope. Customers will be used to the lower rates for UberX. If Uber has 10 customers paying $20 a ride that's $200 and Uber's commission is $40. But if he can get 30 customers paying for $10 rides that's $300 and it's commission is $60.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Not to mention the extra $20 safe ride fee


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm with ya SuperDuper...I don't think it's Lyft's fault...nor is it Uber's fault, or really a fault at all. It's the market balancing itself out. The rates will go down to achieve the maximum amount of riders while sustaining enough drivers. The desperation of drivers to drive at low rates does have a threshold, but that's yet to be seen as new drivers are always signing up. Eventually, a balance will take place. Will some of the legacy drivers move on to greener pastures and be replaced by those who don't know that they're missing out on higher rates? Sure they will, but that's how developing business sectors work.

End the end, the key to a successful business is a well served, satisfied customer base, and competition is how that is achieved. Without competition between Uber and Lyft, we'd become just another taxi monopoly where the customer's needs are slowly phased out.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> If Uber has 10 customers paying $20 a ride that's $200 and Uber's commission is $40. But if he can get 30 customers paying for $10 rides that's $300 and it's commission is $60.


10 $20 rides: $10SRF+$40=$50
20 $10 rides: $20SRF+$40=$60
30 $10 rides: $30SRF+$60=$90

More cheaper rides= higher profit margin for Uber, thanx to $1SRF/Ride.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

Because monopolization is such a good thing for everyone. Get real.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

In related news, LAX has been geo-fenced off by Lyft. So no more pickups allowed at LAX.
(Pic from CADA FB page)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Because monopolization is such a good thing for everyone.


Uber is already a monopoly in the ride-sharing sector, for all practical purposes. It's over 10X Lyft's size, and has over 90% of the market.
*Uber vs. Lyft: The credit cards don't lie*
http://fortune.com/2014/09/11/uber-vs-lyft-the-credit-cards-dont-lie/



DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Get real.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Uber is already a monopoly in the ride-sharing sector, for all practical purposes. It's over 10X Lyft's size, and has over 90% of the market.
> *Uber vs. Lyft: The credit cards don't lie*
> http://fortune.com/2014/09/11/uber-vs-lyft-the-credit-cards-dont-lie/


This is a terrible comparison and was brought up when it was first published. It's like a apples to watermelon comparison.

Nobody knows the breakdown of Ubers charges across all of their different services. The only real comparison would be UberX/UberXL against Lyft and Lyft Plus.

I think UberX/XL is still kicking Lyfts butt, but not as much as these figures show.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> This is a terrible comparison and was brought up when it was first published. It's like a apples to watermelon comparison.
> 
> Nobody knows the breakdown of Ubers charges across all of their different services. The only real comparison would be UberX/UberXL against Lyft and Lyft Plus.
> 
> I think UberX/XL is still kicking Lyfts butt, but not as much as these figures show.


I hadn't come across any criticism of the numbers cited in this Fortune article, so I went back to have another look. And I found a very valid criticism right there in the comments section. Thank you @LookyLou pointing this out!


Here is the comment:


kirkerSEP 11, 2014

The credit cards don't lie, but as the Mark Twain quote goes: "There are lies, damn lies, and statistics." The FutureAdvisor study is flawed on multiple fronts:

"The investment advisory firm analyzed the car-service spending habits of 3.8 million credit card users in the U.S. over the last year."

Not quite: the study period was from June 2013 to May 2014, as noted elsewhere. Also, it appears to wholly disregard the fact that the two companies were altogether different when the study first began. In May 2013, Uber had secured a mere $50 million in VC and angel funding -- compared to Lyft's $80 million-plus -- and was generating nearly all of its revenue from its UberBlack service.

Speaking of which: the existence of UberBlack -- the company's much more expensive, high-end livery service, replete with licensed chauffeurs driving BMWs and Benzes and the like -- renders FutureAdvisor's analysis of Uber vs. Lyft fallacious at best and blatantly inaccurate at worst, seeing as Lyft has no analog to it. An apples-to-apples comparison isn't really possible unless FutureAdvisor can somehow segregate UberX rides from UberBlack's.

"Uber had several years' head start on its rival and, until recently, operated in many more locations."

Again, this is a fallacious point at best. UberBlack had a head start; UberX did not. Moreover, Uber launched UberX as a *copy* of Lyft's business model, and didn't do so until late 2012.

"Critically, the average cost per ride was higher for Uber"

...because UberBlack's limo service, understandably, costs more than Lyft's rideshare service. Once more, with feeling: apples-to-oranges comparison.

"But it's pretty clear who's looking at whom in the rearview."

Not really, for all of the reasons discussed above.

"Still, the real race is in revenue."

Again, not really. I'm disappointed that Fortune apparently didn't even *think* about looking into Uber's undoubtedly astronomical burn rate -- entering 45 different countries at roughly the same time is not a cheap endeavor -- or the fact that UberX, still a comparative fledgling, has become Uber's core offering in most of its markets. Considering burn rates were one of the primary reasons for the failures of so many hundreds of "Web 1.0" companies, one would think a serious business periodical would give them a bit more weight.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

I did more jobs for Lyft today than Uber. Admittedly that doesn't happen often but it does seem like Lyft is doing pretty good in the DC area.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for posting that comment from the article. Much better said and more detailed than my comment here.

Here is an interesting thought. Silly little Sidecar is cruising along slowly. They have not changed their driver referral bonus of $50.00 forever. They only recently started offering bonus payment of $5.00 on new rider referrals. They have always stayed consistent with their 20% commission. They are tiny compared to Uber and Lyft, but I bet they are the only one that is actually profitable or closer to being profitable than the other two.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Dear Lyft:
> 
> While I believe you had the best intentions -- what with your silly little 'stache and your ironically annoying hipster driver base (and rider base) -- the time has come where we need you to... ...how can I say this politely? Go the **** away. Seriously, go home and quit ****ing everything up for literally EVERYONE involved in TNC/Ridesharing.
> 
> ...


That's great, but I love gorillas. Can we call them a 40 pound gorilla turd instead?

Also, I don't believe Lyft is anymore to blame in this farce than Uber, probably less. I've only worked for Uber, so my contempt for them is huge. They both use hard-working individuals, that are just trying to make a living, to pay for their little experiment, and to line the pockets of their corrupt, greedy, foolish execs.

I can't help going back to Uber's 5,600 bogus calls to Lyft drivers in New York. These are the immature, brain-dead idiots we're dealing with.

I believe Uber's new slogan says it all.

_*Uber - You get less, we take more, we get rich, and you're a *****!*_


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Lyft would have been better off taking the high road and not gotten into a fare/recruiting war with uber

Shoulda just kept it's prices the same. Kept a higher standard for its drivers and just cater to a clientele that is willing to pay more for a friendlier service, drivers that speak English., etc


There's a market for this.

Surely there has to be an app service that will understand this. That doesn't care about being as big or bigger than Uber. Just better.


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Dear Lyft:
> 
> While I believe you had the best intentions -- what with your silly little 'stache and your ironically annoying hipster driver base (and rider base) -- the time has come where we need you to... ...how can I say this politely? Go the **** away. Seriously, go home and quit ****ing everything up for literally EVERYONE involved in TNC/Ridesharing.
> 
> ...


Uber could quickly eliminate Lyft if they would raise driver compensation to at least $2/mile. Lyft would lose drivers and be out of the game. Why doesn't Uber understand this? Or am I a simpleton?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

no more taxi mafia said:


> Uber could quickly eliminate Lyft if they would raise driver compensation to at least $2/mile. Lyft would lose drivers and be out of the game. Why doesn't Uber understand this? Or am I a simpleton?


Nope, you're fine. That leaves....


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

Before I found this site about 10 days ago, I relied, and still do, on this Uber driver. His latest video refers to this issue (my cmment below is under the name, clarityy)...


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

This guy's premise is STILL not good for drivers. If he is right, and drivers start selling their cars, we are STILL forced to work at nearly a net loss. People aren't holding out on price. Not happening at this point and this is chasing diminishing returns on the backs of drivers.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

no more taxi mafia said:


> Before I found this site about 10 days ago, I relied, and still do, on this Uber driver. His latest video refers to this issue (my cmment below is under the name, clarityy)...


He did say it was okay if we thought he was full of shit, right? There's one major flaw in his theory. Does he really believe that Uber, after getting everyone to sell their cars, is suddenly going to start worrying about drivers at that point? Why would they? They let us starve while we helped them to achieve their monopoly, but THEN we'll be rewarded? If they had even a tiny bit of concern they would absorb some of our losses now. They can afford it, we can't. At least I can't.

Once you let people use you, exploit you, and abuse you, they're not suddenly going to stop because it's just the right thing to do. Hell, at that point they'd be the only game in town. I'm sure they'd put it to the drivers even that much harder! Where else you gonna go? The drivers would probably be working for a sandwich, an apple, and two bottles of water per day, and, of course, a discount to sleep in the Uber dorm. that would popup in every city.

He's full of shit!

These aren't good people.


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, DJ, you may very well be right. What they're doing now...is it not an insight into their "character"? Ahhh, I wish it weren't so.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

If UberX gets much bigger, the environmentalists will probably take notice. Cabs are shit for the environment, due to all the stupid cruising and idling. Ubers are probably worse due to the downtime and transit to pick up. It basically doesn’t make any sense at all for everyone to take a cab everywhere, no matter if it economically makes sense. A city full of Ubers would be a ****ing nightmare to navigate. Emergency blinkers and 10mph cruising as far as the eye can see.

This is not meaningful work, and I guarant-****ing-tee you it’s a fad I would become wealthy betting against, if I had the investment cash.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Here's the deal. I like driving for Uber. Driving for Lyft is like driving the short bus, however when Uber cut our rates to Lyft levels, Lyft moved into the top spot because they have and encourage tipping. So, unless Uber raises their rates, I'm telling everyone that Uber traffics Ebola infected children in the sex trade. *cough*


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

A few months ago I signed for Lyft as a fill in for Uber. Now Uber is a fill in for Lyft if I turn Uber on at all. In my area there are far fewer Lyft drivers than Uber drivers. Today was the first day I tried that strategy and ended up getting two or three rides per hour with Lyft. Ubers guarantees are bullshit with all the conditions they put on them. Way to many drivers to hope to get 1 ride per hour and they know it. Just looked at both apps at 9:00 on a Monday night, There had to be at least 30 Uber cars in a 5 mile radius and 3 Lyft cars, who do you think has a better chance at getting a ride. I can't believe all the Uber drivers think they can maintain the 1 ride per hr mandate with all those cars on the road in the city of New Haven (pop about 140000). Uber knows they will never have to pay the guarantees. Both have a $5 minimun fare, but with Lyft the driver keeps $4 versus $3.20 with Uber, Lyft's safe ride fee being added after the fare. I only do this part time, but with all my rides if the subject comes up, I will tell them that Lyft is the much better service and they should use it over Uber. Alot of the rides around here are short (2-5 miles) from Yale students, and fortunately they are well behaved college students. So getting a little more from the Lyft minimun adds up.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Dear Lyft:
> 
> While I believe you had the best intentions -- what with your silly little 'stache and your ironically annoying hipster driver base (and rider base) -- the time has come where we need you to... ...how can I say this politely? Go the **** away. Seriously, go home and quit ****ing everything up for literally EVERYONE involved in TNC/Ridesharing.
> 
> ...


The idea that once Lyft dies off Uber will once again start to treat us better
is just wishful thinking, a fantasy.

Yes they will most likely raise the fares a little but also the commission.
They will reward themselves, not you !
And why should they?
Once you agreed to drive for $0.75 why on earth would they pay you $1.50 again?


----------

